# Aaarg, snake on the loose.



## Mantida (Oct 3, 2007)

My rough green snake escaped its cage. &lt;_&lt; I haven't told my mommy yet... she'll freak out majorly. =P I searched in all the obvious places but couldn't find the little booger. Hopefully I'll find it before its last meal wears off and it starves to death. :blink: 

How many of you guys own snakes and have had them escape?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 3, 2007)

I never owned any, but plenty owned me.  I used to live in a place where they would crawl in the basement and shed. It was awful, I used to make the boys go to the basement with me and hold a laundry basket over my head! ha ha ha :lol: Poor babies :lol: don't tell them I told you this!


----------



## Andrew (Oct 3, 2007)

It'll be attracted to the nearest warm spot, most likely. Is there a computer near the enclosure?


----------



## Mantida (Oct 4, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> I never owned any, but plenty owned me.  I used to live in a place where they would crawl in the basement and shed. It was awful, I used to make the boys go to the basement with me and hold a laundry basket over my head! ha ha ha :lol: Poor babies :lol: don't tell them I told you this!


Haha! Wow.  I wish there were more snakes here. There aren't many unfortunately.  

@ andrew; no, unfortunately. The enclosure was in my room. But the warmest place in the house is my little sister's room...


----------

